# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Guide- Verify Paypal without a credit card or bank account

## kentril

1. Make sure you have a PayPal account made. If you don't, go to www.paypal.com

2. Now go to Netspend and click the big green "Open Account" button.

3. Fill out the info you need the same name as the paypal name, for the address put in anything, could be your real one doesn't matter. They will send a card to that address most people will throw it out as junk mail if its a fake address.

4. Log in to your PayPal account. Hit the "Get verified" link (image provided)



5. When the new page comes up, hit "Add Bank Account".

6. Log into your Netspend account. Go to "Add/Manage Money", then "PayPal Transfers".

7. Copy and paste the necessary info from the Netspend account to the PayPal Verification fields. Wait 3-5 days for the deposit.

-Credit goes to adminbear on TC





to add a credit card without actually having one,


Step 1.

Go to your neighborhood gas station

Step 2. Look for "vanilla Visa" Gift cards. They are in 25$, 50$ , 100$ increments.

Step 3.

Buy it

Step 4. 

On your paypal Account click, Add credit card

Step 5. 

Fill out the info.

Step 6. 

Wait a tiny bit, and it should be added, now you can go buy honorbuddy or gatherbuddy !




These should work considering i used them to verify my paypal account right now as it is. No limits have been touched as of now.

Credit goes to ME!










EASIER WAY, 



Step 1:
Go to http://PayPal.com

Step 2:
Create an account - For nationality, select Candian [MOST IMPORTANT PART]

Step 3:
Use http://FakeNameGenerator.com to find an address in Canada. Use the name if you like.

Step 4:
Verify Email

Step 5:
If you get to a page asking where you want to supply your account, just select "Go to account" link below it

You can now send money without any limits (*Except a $3,000 spending limit)

Credit goes to mike, TC




Please dont do anything fraud or illegal, i am not responsible for anything you do with this knowledge, I am just mainly providing this because quite alot of people here are wanting bots, and are either under 18, or do not have a credit card, so this information can help you buy services online.

----------


## Sednogmah

Thank you very much! I will try that because I hate paying with my actual PayPal account, disclosing my real name. Unfortunately we don't have those anonymous prepaid credit cards in the EU to fill up the PP account.

Edit: For some reason I "can't give reputation to this thread." :·(

----------


## kentril

No problem Glad to help  :Smile:  

I have used it to, subscribe to this site 

(woot even though it ends soon, and im broke -- hence me creating a thread  :Big Grin:  )
Subscribe to one other site
Buy gatherbuddy+1month, honorbuddy+1year
sell a wii on ebay
and buy 1,000 gold!

----------


## deptic2111

How do i know when the deposit has arrived??...and does this still work??

----------

